# Braucht man Mac OS X um iPhone Apps  zu programmieren?



## homer100 (23. März 2011)

Hallo,
braucht man MAC OS X um iphone apps zu programmieren??
Ich habe Win7 Pro 64bit version installiert.

Danke für Eure Antworten.

homer100


----------



## PMueller1 (23. März 2011)

.


----------



## homer100 (23. März 2011)

ok danke.
muss ich mir jetzt einen mac kaufen nur um iphone apps zu programmieren??!


homer100


----------



## midnight (23. März 2011)

Musst du, ja. Außerdem brauchst du einen Entwickler-Zugang, der 60$ Im Jahr kostet glaube ich.


----------



## Leandros (23. März 2011)

Der Developer Account kostet 99$ im Jahr.


----------



## midnight (23. März 2011)

Ah, 99$, auch gut. In jedem Fall braucht man OSX. Übrigens kostet xCode mittlerweile auch 4 Euro...


----------



## n3c (23. März 2011)

Man kann es auch unter Win betreiben aber es kostet 200€ naja habe selber ein ip4 aber Kolle zum programmieren aus zugeben sehe ich nicht ein


----------



## homer100 (24. März 2011)

schade, wäre toll gewesen apps kostenlos  programmieren zu können.

homer100


----------



## Leandros (24. März 2011)

Es ist Apple. Von denen was Kostenlos bekommen ist möglich? Die verlangen doch für alles zuviel Geld, nur weil nen Apfel drauf ist.


----------



## Superwip (25. März 2011)

Für das programmieren einfacher Handyprogramme brauchst du keinen echten Mac, auf einem besseren PC reicht wahrscheinlich eine VM mit OSX

b2w lol@ Apple; die Entwickler dafür abzocken? Warum gibt es überhaupt irgendwelche iPhone Apps?


----------



## Fragile Heart (25. März 2011)

Weil es immer noch genug Entwickler gibt die darauf eingehen.


----------



## xeno75 (25. März 2011)

Kein Wunder, wenn es Leute gibt die mit Apps wie Call Schatzi zum Millionär werden


----------



## Fragile Heart (25. März 2011)

Was aber in der Regel auch die Ausnahme bleibt. Interessant wäre jetzt wohl die Frage was Wahrscheinlicher ist, ein 6er im Lotto oder mit einer App reich werden?  

Persönlich würde ich da wohl auch lieber die App Variante versuchen ... Glück hab ich wohl noch nie gehabt.


----------



## midnight (25. März 2011)

Naja xCode kostet 4 Euro. Jede ordentliche Entwicklungsumgebung kostet das x-Fache davon. Außerdem kann man aktuell mit iPhone-Apps sehr viel Geld machen, wenn man das entsprechende Talent hat...


----------



## Superwip (25. März 2011)

midnight schrieb:
			
		

> Naja xCode kostet 4 Euro. Jede ordentliche Entwicklungsumgebung kostet das x-Fache davon. Außerdem kann man aktuell mit iPhone-Apps sehr viel Geld machen, wenn man das entsprechende Talent hat...



Zu den 4€ kommt dann aber noch der Developer Account dazu

Und: es gibt durchaus brauchbare kostenlose Entwicklungsumgebungen, etwa Code::Blocks oder KDevelop

Ich kenne xCode nicht aber ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass es sehr viel besser ist


----------



## Dexter02 (29. März 2011)

Hi,
ich habe mich mit dem Thema Apps programmieren schon mal ein wenig beschäftigt, habe aber noch ein paar Fragen dazu ;D
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht ? Was würdet ihr empfehlen welche Grundkenntnisse man dazu braucht? 

LG
Dexter02


----------



## homer100 (7. April 2011)

ok, jetzt brauch ich keine apps von apple mehr! 
dann programmiere ich eben android apps!

homer100


----------



## replax (9. April 2011)

naja theoretisch kannste das auch ohne mac unter linux machen, kannst mal nach iphone linux toolchain googeln oder so. ist natuerlich nicht offiziell dh in app store kommts nicht.


----------

